# Need help for Choosing Cables



## shreeux (Mar 11, 2017)

Recently bought *SwanM200KII *in that set, I was received 3.5 mm TO 2 RCA PLUG. Pic showed below...


I like to upgrade 3.5 mm TO 2 RCA Male Cable....Suggestion welcome...!!!

If go for High end or expensive Cable any difference in sound quality?


*i.imgur.com/4Dkjszg.jpg




Right now select 2 cables, Indian made and International made...: confused:


*www.amazon.in/1.5ft Premium 3.5mm Stereo Male to 2RCA Male 22AWG Cable 


*www.amazon.in/MX EP STEREO PLUG 3.5 mm TO MX 2 RCA PLUG CORD [/QUOTE]


----------



## High-Fidelity (Mar 11, 2017)

There will be no difference at all in upgrading the cable, if you want to upgrade so upgrade your source i.e., DAC.


----------



## shreeux (Mar 11, 2017)

High-Fidelity said:


> There will be no difference at all in upgrading the cable, if you want to upgrade so upgrade your source i.e., DAC.



ok..But DAC's are nowadays more expensive. Any moderate DAC's for 5k?


----------



## shreeux (Mar 17, 2017)

For time being bought MX cables @ Rs.170/-

*i.imgur.com/4CKzZ0W.jpg


----------



## seamon (May 9, 2017)

Burson Cable+ is an option. They will be sending me a review unit and I will do a review in a few weeks. 

I have noticed that a silver wire changes the tonality a little and extracts more micro-details. Copper has the best body and is very warm. 
The change in sound is at most 5-10% and is only noticeable with higher end gear.


----------



## shreeux (May 10, 2017)

Where I get this Burson Cable?


----------



## seamon (May 11, 2017)

From their website


----------

